# طلب مساعدة عاجلة حول دورة حياة التقنية لأجزاء خط سحب الأمنيوم



## م. ريم (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الأخوة و الأخوات الأعزاء

أنا حالياً في صدد إعداد دراسة في الإدارة الهندسية و الحمدلله الموضوع مشي تمام من أوله و أنا الآن في منتصف الطريق

مشكلة بسيطة واجهتني .. ومع انها بسيطة جداً الا انني لم أستطيع حلها إلى الآن .. المشكلة اني محتاجة معلومات معينة .. لأني محتاجة المعلومات دي كمؤشر معين يديني فكرة عامة عن موضوع معين!!! تقريبا قلت لغز .. 

هأشرح لكم الموضوع ببساطة الأول ثم هاقولكم المعلومات اللي محتاجاها عن ايه ..

انتو عارفين الإنسان مثلاً .. تنقسم مراحل عمره إلى أربعة أقسام

مرحلة الطفولة




.. ومرحلة المراهقة



.. و مرحلة الشباب/النضج



.. مرحلة ما بعدالشباب و العد التنازلي إلى الموت



..

أي جهاز أو بشكل عام أي تقنية بنستخدمها لها نفس المراحل دي 

مرحلة الإختراع .. مرحلة التطوير .. مرحلة النضج و الإنتشار .. مرحلة العد التنازلي إلى أن تنتهي التقنية دي وتظهر تقنية جديدة مماثلة لعملها ومطورة 

مثال على ذلك .. 

معدات التخزين بتاعة الكمبيوتر .. لو بدأنا من ظهور الفلوبي ديسك ثم تطويره من ناحية مساحة تخزينه وحجمه مثلا ثم مرحلة نضجه و انتشاره ثم ظهور الفلاش ميموري وبدء تناقص استخدام الفلوبي بعد كدا إلى أن انتهى تقريبا دلوقتي وانتشار استخدام الفلاش ميموري بعد كدا وهكذا .. هي دي دورة حياة معدات التخزين .. 

دورة الحياة دي تنطبق على كل التقنيات و الأجهزة و المعدات ..

اللي عازواه بقا واللي تعبت و أنا بدور عليه لمدة اسبوعين كل ليلة من غير انقطاع .. وحاولت أدور من خلال الكتب وما فيش أي فايدة تذكر هو الآتي:

عايزة دروة حياة التقنية technology life cycle لخطوط سحب الألمنيوم .. aluminum extrusion lines 

والخط متقسم إلى عدة أقسام وهاكتبها بالعربي و الإنجليزي فيما لو حب حد فيكم يساعدني في البحث ويبقا جزاه الله خير ..

الأجزاء الرئيسية هي ..

فرن تسخين القوالب Die Oven
فرن تسخين اسطوانة الألمنيوم Billet heater
منشار قطع زوائد أو شوائب الإسطوانة Discard shear
حاوية آلة مكبس الألمنيوم Container of press machine
مكان تثبين القالب في عملية السحب Die station of press 
نظام التبريد cooling system
ساحب قضيب الألمنيوم aluminum extruded profile puller
الآلة التي تساعد على امتداد قضيب الألمنيوم stretcher
منشار النهاية لقطع الطول المطلوب من قضيب الألمنيوم finishing saw
الفرن اللي يساعد على اطالة عمر قضيب الألمنيوم ageing furnace

المعلومات المطلوبة كما قلت هي دورة حياة التقنية للأجزاء المحددة أعلاه ..

technology life cycle for the above mentioned technologies

أو مثلاُ منحنى يعطي مؤشر حول دورة حياة التقنية يعرف باسم 

s shaped curve

أو أي معلومات تدل على مراحل تطور خطوط سحب وتشكيل و الألمنيوم بشكل عام .. ابتداءا من صناعتها إلى الآن
Development of Aluminum Extrusion Lines 

المشكلة اني حاسة اني ان المشكلة فيا أنا .. قد يكون الإرهاق أول الأسباب 

يا ريت اللي يعثر على أي معلومة تفيد فيما ذكرت يا ريت بس يقول لي كتب ايه في محرك البحث أو عنوان الموقع عشان تقريبا قاموس اللغة العربية و الانجليزية كله خلصته و أنا بدور بطرق مختلفة 

الموضوع بسيط لكن صعب








على أي حال جزاكم الله كل خير لكل من أراد أن يساعدني حتى وان لم تستطيعوا ذلك عشان أنا أعرف ان الموضوع صعب شوية





بس أمانة عليكم ادعولي وده يكفيني صدقوني


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد بان القسم المناسب لبحثك اختنا الكريمة هو الهندسة الصناعية 


كل الدعوات بالتوفيق


----------



## شهد العلي (5 أغسطس 2009)

الالمنيوم يعتبر من المعادن اللدنة وطريقة سحب الالمنيوم تكون بعملية اسمها البثق يكون الالمنيوم قبل سحبه وهو خام على شكل قضبان يختلف قطرها بحسب كل مكبس وأن عملية سحب الالمنيوم هي علمية أكثر من أن تكون تقليدية فقوالب الالمنيزم نوعان :قوالب تسمى فلات وهي تأتي قطعة واحدة بالإضافة ألى المسند الداخلي والخارجي أما النوع الثاني فهو مايسمى بورت هول وهي تتكون من قطعتان (ذكر وأنثى ) والقوالب هي التي تحدد شكل البروفيل المنتج وتوضع القوالب في فرن خاص لكسبها درجة حرارة تترواح مابين (450 إلى 480) درجة لكي تكون قابلة للسحب عليها وبالنسبة لافران البلت الخاصة بتسخين القضبان الخام إلى درجة مناسبة (430 فلات+480 بورت هول) ثم تقص البلت ويختلف طولها حسب عددت القصات وسماكة البروفيل وشكله ثم تصل البلت إلى مايسمى ب اللودر الذي يرفع البلت لإدخالها بما يسمى الكونتينر ومن ثم تكبس البلت بما يسمى الرام لتخرج من الجهة المقابلة لأى حين يلتقطها البولر وهو ألة تلتقط البروفيل إلى حين الانتهاء من سحب البلت ثم يقص البروفيل بواسطة منشار آلي يكون ويحدد مكانه طول البروفيل المطلوب (5م أو6م أو....أو..) ثم عملية تبريد البروفيلات بواسطة مراح توضع تحت الطاولات ثم مرحلة شد البروفيل بواسطة شدادتين متقابلتين ثم مرحلة قص البروفيلات ووضعها في سلل ثم تدخل فرن لكسب البروفيلات قساوة مناسبة ثم تلون البروفيلات في أحواض كيميائية ثم يلف المنتج ثم إلى السوق .( لقد اختصرت كثيرا" مما اعرف عن عملية سحب الالمنيوم )


----------



## احمد صدقى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you and best regards


----------



## احمد صدقى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

Dear All
I`m going to buy One Aluminum Extrusion Press. but I do not have enough experience to take decision in TECHNICAL PROPOSAL . kindly support me in this issue.
Thanks


----------

